

Race, Class, App.net: The Beginning of ‘White Flight’ from Facebook & Twitter? - cdcarter
http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2012/08/09/race-class-app-net-the-beginning-of-white-flight-from-facebook-twitter/

======
throwawayobs111
Isn't the basic premise here that Black people can't afford to pay $50 to join
app.net?

Isn't that WAY more racist than building a site that costs $50 to join?

Did I miss something?

~~~
msie
There is no cohesive argument in the article. It's all just speculation:

"to be fair, this piece _is_ a speculative article. my aim here is to raise
questions & start a conversation, not to make a pronouncement on what app.net
will or will not be (because i don’t think that’s predetermined, or something
we can know yet). there’s a reason there’s a question mark in the title."

I feel that not making herself clear in the article is deceptive. I had to
read the entire article to figure out there's nothing there.

[Edit] Furthermore: with Twitter's follower model how much more segregation
can you get? How can you compare white flight from neighbourhoods with white
flight from Twitter? What are they running away from if they choose whomever
they follow?

